# Milestone



## fonz (Jun 9, 2014)

Admittedly I hadn't noticed until @lme@ pointed it out on IRC, but these forums recently passed the 250,000 posts mark.

Whoopie  :beergrin  :f  :h

Deleted posts/threads notwithstanding, at least here is the post that has the magic number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cheers to @worldi  :beergrin


----------



## CurlyTheStooge (Jun 9, 2014)

Good job members.

Regards.


----------



## worldi (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, nice! Here's to the next 250k! :beer


----------



## hitest (Jun 11, 2014)

fonz said:
			
		

> Admittedly I hadn't noticed until @lme@ pointed it out on IRC, but these forums recently passed the 250,000 posts mark.
> 
> Whoopie  :beergrin  :f  :h



This is a wonderful milestone.  I have posted here since our forums first opened.  Cheers!  §e


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2014)

Averaging over 40,000 messages per year, or around 115 per day.  Thanks to all!


----------



## obsigna (Jun 11, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Averaging over 40,000 messages per year, or around 115 per day.  Thanks to all!



Nowadays it is about 80 messages per day. Since the switch to phpBB, the traffic dropped significantly.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jun 11, 2014)

Or maybe it dropped to 80 a day because of the improvements made to the system, X.Org, etc..


----------



## sossego (Jun 12, 2014)

The community is much greater than a single forum.


----------



## noeyx (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice one. Cheers to the best OS forum. :beer Kudos to the untiring and very patient forum overlords. Your post edits and friendly/straightforward advice are very much appreciated.  §e


----------

